# Scottish Parliament



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I just thought you might like to know, and perhaps advertise?, that there is to be a
members debate in the Scottish Parliament next Thursday (28th May) re: difficulties
with IVF treatment in Scotland. The debate is sponsored by Helen Eadie MSP and has
been prompted by a number of constituents, friends (& family) advising her about the
difficulties they have encountered in getting IVF treatment and the various anomolies
that exist. If anyone would like to attend the Parliament to listen to the debate
that can be arranged too.

Please let me know if you would like any further information.

Fiona​


----------

